# OMG- It burns when I pee



## Farmingmom (Aug 28, 2006)

I delivered my beautiful baby girl 3 days ago and now I am home and when i pee I want to scream swear and jump thru the roof.
I did tear and had a stich put in, but it is not there where it hurts

It is instant burning when I pee- I swear it feels worse than the birth

is it normal that is getting bad now?


----------



## Calleiah (Jun 22, 2009)

Did they catheterize you at some point? It could be simple irritation, but with my first baby, they cathed me because of my epidural, and I ended up with a horrendous UTI afterwards.
Does it feel any better if you use the squeeze bottle while you go? It's hard to say if it's just irritation from birth or something more like a UTI. I'd keep drinking lots of fluids and call your docs nurse. They could tell easily if it's a UTI with a urine sample.

Till you hear back from them, lots of warm baths, lots of fluids. Sorry momma, I know how much it sucks.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

I just experienced my first urinary tract infection... ugh. It didn't get as bad as what you're describing, but I feel for you and it would be my first guess! Cranberry juice (100% juice, organic), cut with apple juice really helped me out. Also, I was/am drinking 8 8 oz glasses of water a day. Pee as often as you feel the need to go. You could also try acidopholous. Hope it's better soon and def call the doc if you need to!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Is it possible you have small lacerations, not needing stitches, elsewhere? Peeing was always really painful for me post-birth, and what got me through are the little water squirt bottles they give you. I'd fill it with warm water and blast in onto the area during and after I peed. SO much better! What are those things called? Peri bottles, I think?

In a really bad spot, I'd sometimes arrange a warm water sitz bath and pee into the sitz bath (then dump it, obviously).

For me it wasn't infection, it was just stretched tissue, tears, and (I suspect) mini lacerations or skid marks.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds like an abrasion near your urethra I had one with both my kids and OMG the pain. The only thing I found to do that helped was either take my peri bottle and squirt water on my bits as I urinated or do it siting in the water. I thought it was never going to stop hurting


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

I had that the very first time I peed after delivering at home. That is what the peri bottle is for. Good luck.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Second the peri bottle... could be a "skidmark" from the delivery.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

As my nurse told me after I had my newest guy "The peri-bottle is your friend!" Fill it with warm water before you pee and spray it on as you go!


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I had the same thing. I didn't tear but I guess there must have been tiny skid marks. The only way I could pee was sitting in the bath tub with my legs straight out in front of me (using a sitz bath that sits on the toilet seat didn't work, I guess since I was in a different position) So yes, that meant that every. single. time. I peed for an entire week, I would have to put a few inches of water in the bath tub. Even in the middle of the night! The peri bottle didn't help me at all, I had to be submerged.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

The peri-bottle was my best friend for the first week after giving birth! I didn't tear, but it definitely burned when I tried to pee for the first few days. The peri bottle worked wonders!


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a deep labial tear that went pretty far into my urethra - sheer agony to pee those first few _weeks_ PP. I tried what PP's have suggested, the peri bottle, peeing in a sitz bath and it didn't touch the pain I had. The *only* thing that helped (at all) was a big aerosol can of benzocaine. I sprayed it on before peeing and gave it a minute or two to really take effect. I still had stinging and burning, but it wasn't nearly as bad. You can find it in most drug stores near the Band-aids







(better yet, send someone else out to get it!)


----------



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

I think this was the worst part about birth for me. I could do labor again but I don't know if I could handle to pee-pain. (although I didn't try benzocaine!) I DID cry out the first few times. I agree with everyone else- peri bottle and sitting in the tub to pee. At first I tried not to drink too much because I didn't want to have to pee but DO DRINK! Lots of water will help you nurse and recover and it actually makes your pee sting less.

Hang in there. If I remeber right it was getting better around 3-4 days and much better by a week post partum. *BIG HUGS*


----------



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

I had this same problem. For me, the peri bottle and bath did not help one bit. The only thing that made peeing bearable was to drink SO much water that my urine was practically water and not at all acidic, so there was no burning. Definitely drink as much water as you can, and then drink more. The first couple pees suck, but once you get past them peeing is nothing anymore. I hope this helps!


----------

